# seasonal creek for bee planting



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All!
I have 2 seasonal creeks running behind our house here. During the summer time the water level is
low but in the rainy season these creeks are fully flooded. Running along the bank of the creeks have
grasses but no bee plants.
My question is what is the best bee plant(s) to grow for the nectar and pollen plants? And should I just
walk along these creeks to broadcast these seeds by the bank? All ideas and practical experiences are welcome!


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm a new beek but with all the reading and observing I've done....can one really PLANT for them???? Seems to me that as far out as they go, covering approx 80,000 acres in a 2 mile circle around the hive that it might be futile to plant for the bees. IMHO


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, you can definitely plant for your bees anywhere around your property.
I had tried with success the canola, borage, nyger, mustard, loquat, pumpkin,
cukes, blackberry, etc. During a dearth these are very beneficial to them as there
are no forage plants available here. So they have no choice but to forage within close range right
next to their hives. I would advice you to try a few borage plants to see it for yourself.
My bees are lazy cuz I spoiled them with honey syrup and patty. 
Now I don't know how to plant along the creeks here just outside. What do you advise me to do?


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

I would go with mustard, it's quick to bloom and if it get's it's feet wet it will still produce flowers.


----------

